# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  как видеокамеру выбрать

## voven

Народ всем прива, подскажите какую модель выбрать цена вопроса от 10тыс.-20 тыс. р.
Подскажите по каким параметрам выбрать.

_Добавлено через 45 часов 8 минут 35 секунд_
мда никто не хочет помочь, придется лазить по сайтам..думать

----------


## deMax07

Я бы HD посоветовал, но цена вопроса по более будет. Есть какието модели от 23шт, но хочется именно 1920*1080, а не 1440*1080 растянутые. H20 видел за 10 снимает в HD но глючная жуть.
С касетой миниДВ будет подешевле и качество хорошее, но перегонять не удобно, зато сжатие на компе в двд формат будет намного лучше. На диск качество будет хуже. Винт не плохо но дороже будет, зато места на нем больше.
В принципе дешевые камеры как фотики мыльницы, вроде снимают и вроде терпимо для сельской местности, полупрофки от 60-80т.руб.

----------


## Retep

Судя по Вашему ответу, единственный параметр камеры это на какой носитель она пишет. Выбирайте камеру по тем деньгам которые у Вас есть. Конечно, у камеры за 60 000 руб. будет лучшее качество картинки и куча всяких "примочек" которыми Вы ни когда пользоваться не будете. Если Вам нужна бытовая камера то советую присмотреться к аппаратам фирмы Sony, но они в пределах от 20 000 руб. до 30 000 руб. но они стоят этих денег.

----------

